# TRX suspension training?



## Carol (Oct 23, 2012)

Has anyone done TRX suspension training or anything like it?  Any fave exercises to share?

http://www.trxtraining.com/suspension-training

I just joined a gym that has a few TRX stations, I tried them for the first time this evening.   It was a pretty good workout...I just tried some upper body exercises and I can feel it in my shoulders...in a good way 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's a blog entry discussing suspension training -- and talking about how to build your own.


----------



## Carol (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you!  That's an excellent blog 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

